# New 6.8SPC



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well here she is, left her w a friend for the trigger job, need to order the Burris Xtreme Tactical xtra tall rings to mount the scope and get her a comfy butt pad. 6.5lbs w/o scope 

Spikes Lower, Stag Arms upper 16" barrel, 1-11 twist, magpul furniture. battle rail and she is almost ready to shoot. Vortex 3-9x40 illuminated dot scope. *

Thank you Dixie for the help and your work and Sawman for his advice!


*


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Looks Great*

Now lets see if is hog approved!

Good looking build, like the flat earth brown and interested to see how you like the lower.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks! Friend of mine in TX just took a 318lb Hog w his using the Barnes 110gr TSX I will be using. 1 shot, DRT just dropped him, one tough bullet!

The Lower is fine, needs some trigger work, after that and the scope getting mounted will report from the range..then the hogs better watch out!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

One word...Badass!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

happy you finally got one frank, can't wait to see pics of that thing bringing in the bacon.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess all my kill pics will have to have her laying across them from now on...I may have to get Sniperpeeps to give me some shooting tips...Last I shot one was 1970...showing my age now! We all tend to go back to our roots I guess...


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Dropped mine off with Tim today to get her cerakoted. Can't wait to get it back, I'll throw some pictures up once its done.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

good looking gun keep us posted, on the range and with the hogs/


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful rifle!!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am excited, can't wait to shoot her!

ABailey, I bet it will look great!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!! I like the furniture!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Jason, Thanks! I get bored with black all the time, thought it turned out good... at least it is not pink like some of these guys shoot! LOL


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont really care for ARs but that one is B.A. Awsome round too!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Chadd, my first since 1970...LOL


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK, got her to the range today, Decided to put my Redfield 3-9x40 on her since I sold the .308 it was on. 3 shots with the cheap remington rd I bought for getting on paper, then 3 of my hunting rounds SSA 110gr Barnes TSX to adjust the scope. Sighted in at 50yds 2-3 shot groups looking the same...boy was that easy and a Sweet shooter!!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn! I don't want to get out in front of you by mistake! Nice group as long as it's not MY bean bag you are shooting at!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I was very pleased w the gun!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yessir mr. frank that thing is fine!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Let's get some pictures of some spilled hog blood for the vampires that are in needing of a fix!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks K Bill
Dave you will have your chance soon enough too! I intend to be killing them real soon w this gun and semi-retire my .44 Mag Ruger Carbine


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice shootin'! Do you give lessons?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks but You can probably give me lessons. Have not shot an AR since Vietnam and it was really quite uncomfortable at first..need lots more shooting to get used to it...and field shooting at animals knocking them down will give me confidence w the gun. I enjoyed shooting it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK Guys, I have to tell you driving an hour or more from Destin for parts and help, especially black guns, was getting tiresome. From weapons, glass, parts, to gunsmith, to clothes and accessories, there is a place in Destin.

Try them out, all LEO/Military/Special Ops people run the store is very nice, well informed people, just a pleasant place to be. www.greytacticaloutfitters.com


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Frank, does the 6.8 upper fit on a 5.56 lower without any mods?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes Sir Sam, it fits on the same multi cal lower as the 223,556,300black and whisper, 6.8 and so on. Then you get to the AR10 in 308, heavier/different lower


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK I am nutz, got a deal on a second 6.8
ARP 16" 6.8 recon upper with a YHM Diamond rail,full BCG, a BCM Mod 3 Gunfighter charging handle with 2 Mags.Upper has a SPEC 2 chamber and M4 feed ramps, put her on a Frontier lower for now. PEPR and Vortex Crossfire w the illuminated red dot reticle 3-9x40. Not sure how she will end up but this is it for now.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

You're gonna love that ARP. Try the 120 SSTs!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You are a mind reader, ordered 5 bxs Hornady 120 SST to sight her in and kill some hogs with! It has the 11.25 twist barrel with 5R rifling and a mid-length gas system.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> You are a mind reader, ordered 5 bxs Hornady 120 SST to sight her in and kill some hogs with! It has the 11.25 twist barrel with 5R rifling and a mid-length gas system.


Frank,
Where did you find the best prices on the 120 sst I need to get some ordered as.well for the same reasons..she has been sitting in the safe for too long now


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.palmettostatearmory.com/ 19.99, FREE shipping.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, just placed my order


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No problem, may not be the cheapest but the free shipping makes it a good deal and they are IN stock...LOL


----------



## bass460 (Jun 21, 2012)

I killed a 6 point this year and a 7 point and a doe last year with my custom 6.8. 
the 7 and the doe was 175 yards. 
I love that gun!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good for you Bass, how about some gun porn and show us. The 6.8 is now the AR's second fastest growing chambering. What ammo are you using?

Can't believe I have 2 of these beasts, guess I will be selling one of them.


----------



## bass460 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm new here i'll try to post pic.
6 point and doe I was useing SSA ammo with a barns 110g triple shock.
This year i rolled my own with Nosler 110g AccuBond pushing it about 2750 fps
with a custom chamber by ARP.

I will have to download them into my computer I have a new hard drive. Damn Viruses!!


----------



## bass460 (Jun 21, 2012)

*hunting pics*

Ah here we go. I think? there not the biggest bucks. I missed a Big Buck the day before I shot the 6 point on bottom pic and I shot it the last day, my gun was high and left dont know how it got that way but cost me 1 of my biggest bucks.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice Bass! yeah I use the SSA 110 TSX and the Hornady 120SST.

OH and welcome to the Forum, you on the 6.8 forum too?


----------



## bass460 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Frank. And yes I am on 68 forum


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Made a few changes, ready to sight in for now.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Frank, when are you going to invite everybody over for a 6.8 pool party? I promise not to pee in the pool.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, you bring the beer and food, no peeing!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

AAAAWww, I thought you'd supply some smoked pork. I can bring some tequila for shooters at 5 paces. Think we can trust SAWMAN to round up some Hooter's girls?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well you need to kill a hog then don't you, can't do it from your living room! Yeah if you Fail in your hunt I can smoke some of Bill and mine.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Just take care of it Frank. Some of us still have to report for work for a little while longer. After December 2nd, I will go out in my walker and spend MANY days killing the vermin hogs. The pool party has to take place while it is still warm....<lol>.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That is right leave it to the old men to provide the meat!


----------

